# MITES! help needed, im in trouble!



## seaMonkey (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok so had a go breeding morio wormies and now have my first 2 beetles but when i checked the cuboard just now it seem one of my worm tubs is FULL of little ( i mean tiny) mites billions of the little feckers and they have spread to some of our food cuboards!

Now im in the shit with the missus!

Where did they come from? how do i get rid of them? already thrown out all the food in the cuboards and making a start with the dettol spray.

Any more ideas?


----------



## seaMonkey (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok iv also just killed off the whole lot worms and beatles. Sad as the only beatles i had were mating today  but can't risk them having it also.

Other than ideas for getting rid of the last of them, how can i stop this happening again? im gutted as we had few beatles ready to hatch from the lava thingys.

have to start over i guess!


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

There are hundreds of different types of mite in the world, most of which are harmless.
Some species can be found living in among colonies of insects such as a morio worm cultures and other species hide in our food cupboards and feed on spilt food or even crawl into the food storage containers to feed.
It is impossible to tell if your mites came with the original morio worms or if they were already in your food cupboards but basically once you provided them with perfect conditions for feeding and breeding you were on your way to the population boom that you have experienced.
Clean and sterilise your cupboards and find another place to breed your morio worms.
You might want to sterilise the morio worm food in the microwave before using it in future. 

Natrix


----------



## seaMonkey (Mar 29, 2009)

Didnt think of nuking the food in the microwave first, thanks for the tip. Worm and locust tubs are all now living in the garage!

Live and learn i guess!


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I think spiders eat them


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

they will likely be flour mites, which are harmless but feed on......flour and other grains.

Humidity will cause a population explosion but they will desiccate and die in lower humidity.


----------

